# Need help finding the right hinges



## jameshunter07 (Jun 26, 2013)

I am attempting to build my first piece of furniture and have the whole frame assembled. It is time for cabinet doors and I am finding that I am having trouble determining the right kind of hinges to use for my application. 

Some notes:
The doors sit within the face frame, no overlay. 
I planned to set the doors back 1/4 inch to create a consistent 1/4 inch reveal around the whole face. The other face pieces are already set back 1/4 inch. 
The doors are going to be made out of 1" thick stock. 

What would be the right hinge to ensure that the door can travel correctly?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jameshunter07 said:


> I am attempting to build my first piece of furniture and have the whole frame assembled. It is time for cabinet doors and I am finding that I am having trouble determining the right kind of hinges to use for my application.
> 
> Some notes:
> The doors sit within the face frame, no overlay.
> ...


We need a picture or sketch to understand where the hinge will be mounted - on the frame, on the side, etc. and if on the frame, how much stock thickness and width.

I think you should have asked the hinge question when planning the project, rather than at this phase.


----------



## jameshunter07 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Photos*

Thanks for the response. I agree, had I know I would have planned better on the hinges but this being my first build I had so much to plan and no one to help (I am teaching myself) I had no idea this would be a complex part of the build. I am attaching a photo of the build that shows where the cabinet doors will be mounted. The legs are 2.5 inch wide and the stock for the door frame (I don't have a photo) will be 1" deep by 2.5" wide. Doors will enclose glass panels. Apologies for my pedestrian shop  working out of a small one car garage.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would suggest a thick door hinge* like this*. It would have to be set up like an inset hinge for frameless. Either the hinge or the mounting plate would have to position the edge of the door even with the edge of the face frame. 





















.


----------



## jameshunter07 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Thick Door Hinges*

Thanks for the reply. So you are saying I would have to move the door to be flush with the face frame? I have seen some applications on this board where the door sits back 1/4 inch or so like my planned build. Is that not possible because of the thickness of my door?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jameshunter07 said:


> Thanks for the reply. So you are saying I would have to move the door to be flush with the face frame? I have seen some applications on this board where the door sits back 1/4 inch or so like my planned build. Is that not possible because of the thickness of my door?


You can set the door back as far as you want. It's all in where you put the mounting plate.








 







.


----------



## jameshunter07 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Got it! Thanks again and thanks for the advice for a newbie on the forum  Just discovered the site today and cannot wait to learn more.


----------

